# Pan out of order!



## Pan (22. April 2002)

Moin Jungs!

Muß seid gestern bikemäßig Enthaltsamkeit üben...

Hab mich an ner 50cm-Rampe etwas überschätzt und einen gepflegten Abgang hingelegt - Helm gebrochen und das Schlüsselbein rechts auch, Bike gottseidank heile!!

Nu sitz ich hier mit Rucksackverband und hoffe, dass das geile Wetter jetzt nicht die kompletten nächsten 3 Wo. so weitermacht...

...hoffe, bis zum Harz wieder hergestellt zu sein...


----------



## Rabbit (22. April 2002)

Mensch Alder,

was machst denn Du für Sachen?! Ich habe gestern extra alle "gefährlichen" Sachen ausgelassen 
Allerdings in einer sandigen Kurve hat es mich auch einmal hingehauen.

Gebrochenes Schlüsselbein soll in knapp 3 Wochen heilen? 

Na, da drücke ich doch wirklich alle , wäre doch unschön, wenn im Harz nur die "Big-Four" antreten könnten 

Also, gute, besonderst schnelle Besserung!

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (22. April 2002)

Aua 

Angesichts der Sonne, die mich heute zu nachtschlafener Zeit aus dem Bett genoetigt hat, hast Du mein vollstes Mitleid  

Ebenfalls gute Besserung ...


----------



## evil_rider (22. April 2002)

jo, ne kanne voll mitleid von mir auch 
ich habe mich gestern auch dfast gemault und volle kanne mit nem durchgestrecktem bein ne landung beim dirt abgefangen also nix mit abfedern.......... jetzt tut mir mein ganzes verdammtes linkes bein weh *argh* kann nichmal richtig laufen und das bein anwinkeln   und das beri dem wetter *flenn*


----------



## Bischi (22. April 2002)

... *gg*


----------



## RobBj123 (22. April 2002)

Leute was macht ihr für Sachen ;-) Naja... das Wetter macht einen ja auch ein wenig übermütig...

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung @ all!

ciao


----------



## Hattrick (22. April 2002)

Muß seid gestern bikemäßig Enthaltsamkeit üben...

Hab mich an ner 50cm-Rampe etwas überschätzt und einen gepflegten Abgang hingelegt - Helm gebrochen und das Schlüsselbein rechts auch, Bike gottseidank heile!!

...hoffe, bis zum Harz wieder hergestellt zu sein... 
------
Haben wir uns gestern im Wald verpasst, ich war von ca 10:30-14:00 unterwegs ...

Lass mich raten: Sind es etwa die beiden beim letzten mal begutachteten (O-Ton Pan "mit meinen Univega springe ich da rüber-Rampen" im Deister ? 
Gute Besserung, ich schaue einmal abends vorbei um Dich aufzumuntern. 

@Bischi: neue Freundin ? sag nicht das kommt vom biken


----------



## Alan (22. April 2002)

Kinners, Kinners.... Was macht ihr nur für Sachen.... Kaum lässt man euch mal alleine in die freie Wildbahn.... tstststs

So ein bisschen Pelle-ab ist ja nicht so wild und ehrt den Träger. 

Aber Schlüsselbein im Dutt... Lass Dir 'ne nette Schraube einsetzen, ist immer wieder lustig am Flughafen. 
Immerhin kannst Du Dich jetzt als "richtiger" Radfahrer bezeichnen. Ein Radler ohne Platte in der Schulter wird ja nicht so richtig ernst genommen. 

Gute Besserung allerseits

Saludos

Det


----------



## gage_ (22. April 2002)

@Hattrick .. nein, Bischi hat wirklich mit der rechten Backe einen links von der Piste stehenden Baum als Kontaktpunkt zur weiteren Orientierung verwendet


----------



## momme (22. April 2002)

@pan: auch mein bedauern!

aber neugierig, wie ich bin wüsste ich gerne, wo das passiert ist! bmx-bahn?

beste besserung!


@bischi: schick!

momme!


----------



## Pan (22. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Lass mich raten: Sind es etwa die beiden beim letzten mal begutachteten (O-Ton Pan "mit meinen Univega springe ich da rüber-Rampen" im Deister ?
> Gute Besserung, ich schaue einmal abends vorbei um Dich aufzumuntern.
> *



Exakt die warns!!! Genauer:gleich die erste!
Allerdings hab ichs mim Strike probiert und alles, wirklich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen kann....O-Ton Rainer: "Sah schon ziemlich plumb aus, der Hüpfer!"

Verpasst? Glaub nich! Sind erst um 14:00 los...büschen Kaffee-trinken-fahrn...eigentlich...

Bier steht übrigens kalt...

@Alan: Ne,wird nich operiert, soll so wieder zusammen wachsen

@Bischi: Na dann eben nicht mehr "Gay-Biker", altes "Scarface"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (22. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *@pan: auch mein bedauern!
> 
> aber neugierig, wie ich bin wüsste ich gerne, wo das passiert ist! bmx-bahn?
> ...




Hi Momme!

Wenn Du von der Kreuzbuche zur Heisterburg fährst, geht etwa 50m vor besagter Wallanlage ein schicker Singletrail links nach Feggendorf runter. Nach etwa 100m sind dort neuerdings zwei Rampen angelegt worden...sieht gar nicht mal sooo schwierig aus...


----------



## momme (22. April 2002)

das ist bisher überhaupt nicht meine ecke! aber ich habe schon gehört, dass bei feggendorf irgendwer was gebastelt haben soll! aber das von mir gehörte klang eher nach was ziemlich bösen (dicke doubles....)!

du weisst ja: zum verarbeiten des traumas musst das nochmal fahren, wenn die schulter wieder fit ist!  

momme!


----------



## foxi (22. April 2002)

oh, oh das war wohl wirklich nicht Dein WE. Das muss ja ne üble Landung gewesen sein.  Lass dich bloß gut pflegen, daß du wieder schnelle aufs Bike kommst und von mir auch aller beste Genesung
Ich bin am Sonntag auch noch kurz on Tour gewesen - Louise ist durch die Samstag-Bückeberge-Tour verstummt. Das war ne Schlammschlacht die ich nicht vergesse. Hab ich noch nicht erlebt das auf einmal das Bike im Matsch bis zu den Achsen wegtaucht+steckenbleibt und ich es dann mit aller Kraft wieder rauszerren muss.
Wahrt ihr in Liebenau am So. wie wars ?


----------



## MTS325 (22. April 2002)

darf man mal fragen, ob ihr für eure himmelfahrts-tour schon eine bestimmte route durch den oberharz geplant habt und wie die aussieht?!

gruß,
mts


----------



## Rabbit (23. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MTS325 _
> *darf man mal fragen, ob ihr für eure himmelfahrts-tour schon eine bestimmte route durch den oberharz geplant habt und wie die aussieht?!
> 
> gruß,
> mts *


Hallo mts,

ist wohl nicht das richtige Topic für diese Frage hier, aber vielleicht kann PAN dazu ja Stellung nehmen.
Ansonsten solltest Du diese Frage besser im "Thüringen, Harz, Erz- & Fichtelgebirge"-Forum stellen. Da "wohnen" ja auch die Hauprorganisatoren  "michael59" und "harzbiker"!


----------



## Riechende Wunde (24. April 2002)

Mensch Pan, 

dass macht man doch nicht. Dachte du wärst einer von den Gesitteten mit Verantwortungsbewußtsein, Familie und gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen. So kurz vor dem alles entscheidenden Himmelsfahrtskommando noch derart krasse Stunts einzuschieben, ist einfach "rücksichtslos" gegenüber uns anderen.   Wer führt uns nun die legendäre Monstertour durch die Harzer Rockies? Wozu habe ich verzweifelt jedes Hügelchen in den letzten Wochen mitgenommen, wenn du mit Schlüsselbeinbruch dein faktisches Ableben dokumentierst?

Vielleicht hätte ich doch eine Stornierungsklausel für Tirol einbauen sollen!?     Dachte ob deiner ersten Mails, dass ich es hier mit so ner Kegelclubmannschaft zu tun hätte. Nun stellt sich mir das etwas dar, vielleicht solltet ihr im DDD-Forum unter der Rubrik Kamikazeteam den Harakiri-Jump in allen Einzelheiten zum Nachmachen beschreiben.

Hoffe, dich gesund und munter im Harz zu erleben, oder zumindest im Juli (will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber Schlüsselbeinfrakturen sollen recht langwierig sein!?) bis dahin beste Genesungswünsche aus Berlin, ich denke ich darf im Namen des gesamten ESK sprechen. Wir werden am Donnerstag beim SfdW deiner gedenken, bis denne , RieWu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (24. April 2002)

Da sich mein Bunny  schon seelisch und moralisch auf meine Abwesenheit über das Himmelfahrts-WE eingestellt hat und nicht gewillt ist, diesen Umstand ob meiner neuesten gesundheitlichen Entwicklung zu überdenken,  werde ich definitiv in Hohegeiß aufschlagen - obs dann ein 3-tägiges Saufen-gegen-den-Frust-weil-ich-nicht-mit-biken-kann-Gelage  wird oder die ein oder andere Tour doch noch drin ist warten wir halt ab...

Die HHGT war übrigens lediglich ein Vorschlag meinerseits - Streckenplanung und -führung liegt IMHO bei den Harzer Locals...


----------



## Schotter (24. April 2002)

aus eigener erfahrung: 
lass dich richtig beraten und lass dir zeit !
mein schlüsselchen wächst nach dem zweiten bruch nicht mehr zusammen.
kann trotzdem fahren, aber wenn ich mich hinlege .....?
zum sommer hin ist es natürlich total schei. , 

trotdem gute besserung !

es grüßt Schotter


----------



## Rabbit (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Da sich mein Bunny  ...*


Rabbit bitte, ja! Rabbit!


----------



## Pan (24. April 2002)

Der war nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Gerrit (24. April 2002)

Moin Pan!

Für spektakuläre Abgänge bist Du ja immer wieder gut (siehe Treppe...  ), aber Du sollst Dich doch nicht selbst terminieren dabei...
Laß' den Kram bloß wieder vernünftig zusammenwuchern, damit wir im Herbst wieder Deister-Modder genießen können  !!

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## rob (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *werde ich definitiv in Hohegeiß aufschlagen *



das ehrt dich verdammt nochmal sehr, Pan!!

trotzdem werde ich die frage nicht los, wie bischi, du, und rabbit ja auch hin und wieder, wie ihr im norden das rad*fahren* definiert  

aber wir können das ja im harz abklären, alles gute bis dahin!!!


----------



## Hattrick (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> das ehrt dich verdammt nochmal sehr, Pan!!
> ...



Tssss
Definition: rad*fahren* ist anscheinend die Zeit, in welcher sich Flugschüler Pan *nicht * in der Luft befindet  
@rob: die Rampe bringen wir zum üben mit


----------



## dirk f. (24. April 2002)

@ pan: Kann voll mit Dir mitfühlen, habe mir vor 5 Wochen auch das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, aber links. Morgen kommt der Verband ab, aber biken ist noch nicht wieder. Werde bald mit Rennradtraining anfangen. Laut Arzt dauert es insgesamt 3 Monate, bis der Bruch komplett ausgeheilt ist. Ich bin froh, dass es nicht operiert werden musste, da das angeblich einige Komplikationen mit sich bringen kann. 
Aber die ersten Wochen sind schon extrem nervig, weil man fast nix machen kann. 
Also, Gute Besserung!


----------



## Pan (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dirk f. _
> *@ pan: Kann voll mit Dir mitfühlen, habe mir vor 5 Wochen auch das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, aber links. Morgen kommt der Verband ab, aber biken ist noch nicht wieder. Werde bald mit Rennradtraining anfangen. Laut Arzt dauert es insgesamt 3 Monate, bis der Bruch komplett ausgeheilt ist. Ich bin froh, dass es nicht operiert werden musste, da das angeblich einige Komplikationen mit sich bringen kann.
> Aber die ersten Wochen sind schon extrem nervig, weil man fast nix machen kann.
> Also, Gute Besserung! *



Haste Dich verhört??!!!   Bestimmt!!

Drei (!!!) Monate???? 

Nicht vielleicht Wochen???

Ich will Ende Juli in die Alpen!!! 

*langsampanikkrieg*


----------



## rob (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *@rob: die Rampe bringen wir zum üben mit  *


 >gerne doch, eure rämpchen drop ick doch mit jeschlossenen augen und hinter den ohren festgeklebten händen runter! naja, mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Haste Dich verhört??!!!   Bestimmt!!
> ...



Heilungsdauer Schlüsselbeinbruch - schaut mal hier (Pan ganz ruhig bleiben!) :
http://www.m-ww.de/krankheiten/orthop_erkrankungen/schluesselbeinbrueche.html


----------



## moorteufel (24. April 2002)

Hi Pan

ich bin ja nun kein Spezialist für sowas ( Gott sei dank, Schweissperl) aber ein Freund hat vor ein paar Jahren auch eine Fraktur des Schlüsselbeins gehabt (Rennradler) und war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere nach 4 oder 5 Wochen wieder auf dem Bike.

Also *...keep cool...*

Ich wünsch Dir auf jedenfall Gute Besserung!


----------



## dirk f. (26. April 2002)

@pan: Mein Arzt hat mich leider in meinem Optimismus gebremst, als ich ihm gesagt habe, dass ich so schnell wie möglich wieder biken will. Er fragte , ob mir der Sport oder die Gesundheit wichtiger sei....
Es kommt wohl auch darauf an, um was für einen Bruch es sich handelt. Bei mir war es reltiv weit hinten  mit einem Trümmerbruch gebrochen. Wenn der Bruch nicht so schwer ist, geht es evtl auch schneller. Aber wenn der Verband ab ist, ist es leider noch lange nicht ausgeheilt...
Bei mir ist der Verband zwar seit gestern ab, ich habe auch keine Schmerzen, aber voll beweglich ist der Arm noch nicht wieder. Der Arzt meinte, dafür das es erst vor 5 Wochen passiert ist, sieht es schon echt gut aus. 
Ist echt bitter so ein Bruch, ich musste auch meine ganzen Planungen umstellen.

So, also weiterhin gute besserung, nicht den Optimismus verlieren.


----------



## Iksus (28. April 2002)

@Pan
Hi, da lese ich mal wieder ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und dann solche fiesen Nachrichten. 

Also gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir. Ich hoffe mittlerweile geht es dir etwas besser und das es mit eurer geplanten Tour auch klappt. Das wäre sonst mehr als nur dumm gelaufen.

Gruss
Kristian


----------

